# Sun and skin damage and more things to consider



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

As part of my continuing maintenance re sun damage to my skin, I popped up to the doctor last Friday for another overhaul.

The usual freezing of 20 spots on arms and around the face and behind an ear, and advice I'll be having a couple more excisions.

One excision on the right arm I expected, but one found on the right cheek came as a surprise along with a few freeze spots on the same cheek done this visit.

When I asked why the right side was worse than left side, he said "thats the driving side mate"

So it would appear if you are in the car a lot, or planning a long trip, some SPF 30+ in the centre console but be a good thing to have for ready access


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Went in myself last week for a check up. Fortuately everything ok but I'll be going back each year now I guess for the rest of my life as I did some damage when I was young.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks Dodge.... already i sunscreen to the max but yep, its very important. just bought a zinc tan colour for my kids noses and their moles and stuff, touch up whenever i can.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

My skin guy told me theres some kind of spray on stuff that you put on first thing that lasts for hours.The trouble is getting into the habit of putting stuff on after so many years of not bothering.I've literally gotta put it where I'll trip over it before I remember.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

sulo said:


> The trouble is getting into the habit of putting stuff on after so many years of not bothering..


Yes can still relate to that despite all my tuneups


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I too do numerous trips to the skin doctor and have many scars to prove it. (which I like to show my children when they complain about wearing sun screen.....shuts them up real quick)

I think its a good idea to have regular check ups for anyone over the age of 20. I lost my younger sister to skin cancer (non- pigmented melanoma). The doctors diagnosed her when she was 24 and she died when she was 28, way too young, so dont think its just an old persons disease.

For me most of the damage is done. 25 years in the construction industry doesn't help, so I go off to the doctor every 6 - 12 mths.

When I go out in the yak I wear water boots, long pants, long sleeve shirt, fillneck hat, palmless gloves and sunglasses......yes I look like a dork, but I only need sceen on my face that way.


----------

